# Piccies



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin:

So I got some piccies of Whisper, Harmony and Isa...

Here's Whisper:


















Harmony:










and Isa:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Very lovely ladies  ...I especially like Whisper's beard.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah her beard is amazin and she's only 3 and a half  

Im growing it! Wonder how long it'll get


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

love your girls....so pretty.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty goaties!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty little girls!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I always love to see when you've posted new pics of your goats. They are all so very cute!! I love the doe you have for sale now. That pic you have of her in the sales section is really sweet.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice goaties indeed! :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Weevil, your girls always look gorgeous! Beware of wanting to grow Whissys beard longer...my does kids have the tendency to "trim'" moms beard...my oldest doe had hers at about 5 inches til her triplets came along...within 2 weeks she had a "shave"..lol


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Isa is such a cuttie! Love your pics LW


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What stunning great snowballs you have.  

I'm afraid they'd all be sunburned if they lived here in the summer. :shades: 

I love seeing new pics of your beauties.

Anna


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Weevil, your girls always look gorgeous! Beware of wanting to grow Whissys beard longer...my does kids have the tendency to "trim'" moms beard...my oldest doe had hers at about 5 inches til her triplets came along...within 2 weeks she had a "shave"..lol


ach then I'll have to plait it again and put it up in a bun :wink:

like this:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Never thought of that! Bet it works very well....and the blue ribbon suits her too!


----------

